

Ask HN: Can someone translate Alexa into unique monthly visitors? - earbits

I found a scatter graph that correlated Alexa ranking to unique visitors but it was from 2002.  Anyone know how to write and where to post a script where site owners can input this information and build a more current graph to reference?
======
proee
Find a site that shows their stats to the public (something with the same
magnitude that you're interested in) and then use that to get the relative
traffic of other sites you're interested in.

We've used this approach and it works well for getting approximate traffic
numbers for our competition.

